# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 6- Clippers vs. Suns 5/18



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Thurs May 18, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: ESPN, KTLA</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Corey Maggette / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / Tim Thomas / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series. 

im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape. 

Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series.
> 
> im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape.
> 
> Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


blown out in game 6? really? i'm sorry to say but you need to have more faith in our clips. i didnt actually expect them to catch up after being down 19, but they proved me wrong. i trust mike d to make the necessary adjustments. and i trust elton brand, sam, and the gang to play out of their minds until they finally get taken out. if not, then this was a such a good year and will be for many to come. i've got pride and faith for these clips.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> blown out in game 6? really? i'm sorry to say but you need to have more faith in our clips. i didnt actually expect them to catch up after being down 19, but they proved me wrong. i trust mike d to make the necessary adjustments. and i trust elton brand, sam, and the gang to play out of their minds until they finally get taken out. if not, then this was a such a good year and will be for many to come. i've got pride and faith for these clips.



WELL SAID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series.
> 
> im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape.
> 
> Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


aww man its such a relief to see people feel the same way that i do,hahaha :clap: :cheers: :biggrin: i was soo into it, that whole sequence of the Suns tying the game just reminded me of my luck as a Clippers fan, knowing their luck one time last year i think, the Clippers scored with like 2 seconds left in the game against the Kings, and before the game even ended, i went next door to my brothers house and told him, 
"look turn on the T.V, The Clippers are gonna lose at the buzzer" and lo and behold, Mike Bibby drained a J to win the game hahhah things like this were a norm, their failure and horrible luck is expected....


im usually a pesimist when it comes to the Clips and them winning, but i actually have a good feeling 
about this game...we play good D, we just need to limit the stupid turnovers and keep on pounding the boards, EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW UP, we can not lose like this, we win this and ANYTHING is possible in a game 7 and oh wow, 

then again, look on the bright side, we made it this far, and our season has been a success, no one expected us to even beat Denver, much less even win a game against Phoenix....so here we are...
have Faith, i was not going to watch anymore of the games after game 1 loss, just so i wouldnt have to suffer much like "Yamaneko", but i figured the least i could do is watch them play, this may never happen again in our lifetimes...especially if after this season the Clippers just go back to the CLippers of old....so i say

GO CLIPPERS!!!! and lets take this to a game 7!!!!!!!

Sam, Cuttino, Corey(as much as i hate him), Elton, and Vlade!!!! Start this lineup mike!!!

GO CLIPPERS GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> blown out in game 6? really? i'm sorry to say but you need to have more faith in our clips. i didnt actually expect them to catch up after being down 19, but they proved me wrong. i trust mike d to make the necessary adjustments. and i trust elton brand, sam, and the gang to play out of their minds until they finally get taken out. if not, then this was a such a good year and will be for many to come. i've got pride and faith for these clips.



well said, ill be content no matter what happens as long as they play their hearts out...dont show any signs of giving up, and hopefully Corey stops throwing his hands in the air and just dropping the ball out of bounds :curse: :curse: 

and man, so true, this was such a great year, hard to believe how me and maybe alot of you have managed through all these years, getting as mad as we do for losses this year, when in years past, they lost 40+ haha how did we do it ?!?!?!?hahaha 

and yeah, i could really enjoy this every year, just being part of the league, being mentioned, not taking a backseat, and actually being talked about with respect...and i truly wish this is the the first of many great seasons to come i have faith in Elton, boy is he great, i hope Donald Sterling has enjoyed this rollercoaster ride so far, *i have seen him smile alot something i had never seen before*
and decides to keep on making moves to better this team....

GO CLIPPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series.
> 
> im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape.
> 
> Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


First of all, I am a Lakers fan. But I start to like this Clippers team, I think they play excellent basketball(although I am not qualified to say what "excellent basketball" really is). Anyways, I don't think they would get blown out in game 6, especailly when Clippers will have home court fans cheering. And you sure know how we Lakers fans felt when Tim Thomas made that three pointer with six seconds left in game 6 of first round. I was like "why didn't you defend the three point line or even fouled them to let them get two easy points and we won?".......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

somehow...the Suns constant 3 pt. barrage every single game has to be their downfall
somehow Clips...do it ...somehow


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

look what happened to the lakers the game right after their heartbreaking loss where they had the game wrapped up.

I just hope that no one on the clippers "quit' like it seemed like in the lakers game, win or lose.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Clips have come way too far this year to just roll over and die in this game. This series is going 7 games, the Clips have a tough tough team. Kept me up way past my bedtime last night. Disapointed in the end, but a great game. Good Luck guys!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DEFENSE... DEFENSE.... DEFENSE! The Clippers have gotta play better D if they want to win game 6. Maggette needs to pull his head out of his @@@ and play like he's capable of playing, and Kaman needs to step up his game also. Brand and Sam cant do it alone.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series.
> 
> im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape.
> 
> Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


When the season is over its time to focus on FOOTBALL


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> When the season is over its time to focus on FOOTBALL


:clap:

GO SEAHAWKS!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We don't control players, I don't have a controller jacked into my T.V. to control Elton Brand.

Let's just be content that if we go down, it was because of inexperience, and we're pushing a team that was supposed to beat us to the limit.

Game 6, if we win, anything can happen in game 7, if we lose, then we can be content that our Clipper team has gone further than it ever has in the last 30+ years.

Baby steps people!

Besides, we can't control how they play, this is up to the Clipper team, as fans we support them as long as we know they are doing their best.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> after we get blown out in game 6, were going to have the whole summer to think about how we were within 3 seconds and an easy deffensive playcall to going to the WCF, and possibly championship game. Because the team that goes up 3-2, ESPECIALLY in such an emotional game like this is pretty much undefeated for the series.
> 
> im almost considering not watching this game live. i dont think i cant take this anymore. i dont want high blood pressure at the age of 27. maybe ill just record it, then if the clippers defy all odds and win this game, ill watch the tape.
> 
> Dang, listen to myself and some of the other guys out there. I think its days like this where we need to step back and wonder how in the world did this game of basketball get so important to us that it can affect us like this.


I feel you man, I couldn't sleep last night and I kept on having nightmares of the #$%%ing Raja Bell's 3 at the end of overtime. But having said that, I still have faith that Sam, EB and the guys are gonna come out firing on Thursday and take that game to force Game 7 in Phoenix and anything can happen in Game 7. This Clipper group has proven this season that they bounce back well and they can handle some adversity. And even if they happen to go down to the Suns in this series, I'll be happy as long as they play their hearts out til the clock reads 0 at the end of the game no matter what the score is. Its our job as fans especially for those of us who are going to be at the game tomorrow to be pumped up and show our support for our team and scream our lungs out to give them the home court advantage that they desperately need. I know I will be. 

LETS GO CLIPPERS LETS GO!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

o and about the starting lineup, i seriously doubt maggette would be starting after last night's fiasco. ross did a terrific job on nash for a while, and if not him, then lets go back to radman. but no maggette for god's sake


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For some reason I feel like Cassell is going to have a MONSTER game tonight. Be ready, I know he is.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i really really really really think it is very unlikely the Clippers will fold like the Lakers did, i dont think Sam Cassell would let the team ....they just cant...im hoping Elton has a huge night, *much like he was when he was making shot after shot in OT n end of regulation* boy did they solidify his place in the league as one of the top PF's ....

and well...Livingston..Cuttino or Corey...one of them needs to give us atleast 15 someone besides Sam n Elton need to show up, NO TURNOVERS PLEASE, if we do, the suns score like in ONE SECOND hahaha 
 please take care of the ball and play D, thats all i ask for


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Hells no, the Clippers won't fold. They'll fight for every inch. It'll come down to the a few key plays like last game (which was so heartbreaking I can't and haven't commented on it yet.)

I'm not going to comment on this game either. I'm only going to wait for the game to be played, watch it and enjoy the Clippers. I know they won't let me down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like they bumped the game up a half hour. The game now starts at 7pm.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Looks like they bumped the game up a half hour. The game now starts at 7pm.


Probably because the Heat vs Nets series is over, so there is no other game on tonight.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Looks like they bumped the game up a half hour. The game now starts at 7pm.


Time to gear up.


:cheers: :clap: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :clown: :clap: :cheers: :angel: :eek8: :yes: :laugh: :rock: :rock: :yes: :mob: :mob: :twave: :twave: :twave: :gbanana: :laugh: :makeout: :makeout: :makeout: :dpepper: :king: :king: :starwars: :makeout: :jam: :redface: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:  :shy: :naughty: :naughty: :boxing: :boxing: :rotf:  nfire: nfire: nfire: :kiss: :boxing: :naughty: :naughty: :makeout: :makeout: :scatter: :wlift: :wlift: :clap: :jump: :jump: :banghead: :rock: :wave: :wave: :reporter: :reporter: :greatjob: :rocket: :rocket: :fire: :woot: :woot: :reporter: :reporter: :worship: :worship: :allhail: :allhail: :allhail: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Time to gear up.
> 
> 
> :cheers: :clap: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :clown: :clap: :cheers: :angel: :eek8: :yes: :laugh: :rock: :rock: :yes: :mob: :mob: :twave: :twave: :twave: :gbanana: :laugh: :makeout: :makeout: :makeout: :dpepper: :king: :king: :starwars: :makeout: :jam: :redface: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:  :shy: :naughty: :naughty: :boxing: :boxing: :rotf:  nfire: nfire: nfire: :kiss: :boxing: :naughty: :naughty: :makeout: :makeout: :scatter: :wlift: :wlift: :clap: :jump: :jump: :banghead: :rock: :wave: :wave: :reporter: :reporter: :greatjob: :rocket: :rocket: :fire: :woot: :woot: :reporter: :reporter: :worship: :worship: :allhail: :allhail: :allhail: :gbanana: :gbanana:


Yup, time to get some beer for the game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash, Bell, Thomas, Marion, and Diaw vs. Cassell, Ross, Mobley, Brand, and Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tap.

Mobley to Ross who kits a jumper.

Marion makes a all-oop layup.

Brand hits his patent back to the hoop jumper.

Nash drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers loose and the Nash give it to the Suns, bad call.

Nash misses a jumper.

Brand misses a jumper.

Marion makes a layup.

Mobley misses an open jumper.

Daiw drives and scores on the break.

Cassell to Brand for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell misses a 3.

Cassell missses a jumper.

Nash misses a 3.

Kaman posts up and scores on the nice layup.

Thomas misses a 3.

Cassell misses a jumper but he gets the rebound and scores on the layup.

Foul on Brand?!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell makes both FT's.

Ross posts up and gets fouled by Nash, non-shooting.

Ross hits a nice jumper.

Marion makes a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman throws it away.

Cassell fouls Bell, non-shooting.

Marion makes an all-oop.

Cassell does his patent pump and gets Marion to foul him on the shot.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Marion hits a 3.

Brand losses it. sigh...

Bell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a jumper.

Marion misses a bad 3.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Thomas misses a layup.

Mobley misses a 3 in and out but Brand gets it and dunks [email protected]

Nash and Diaw miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a jumper.Diaw drives and misses a layup.

Mobley to Kaman, who scores and gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the FT.

Nash hits a 3.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled by Thomas.

Brand makes the FT.

Brand gets the steal.

Brand to Ross for the layup, great pass.

Nash misses a runner.

Brand misses a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas misses a 3.

Ross posts up Nash and scores!

Marion misses a jumper.

Livingston hits a jumper!!

TImeout by the Suns.

Clippers up 8.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nice shot by ross over nash.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am liking how a lot of celebrities are showing up and representing Clipper Nation.

Barbosa hits a 3.

Ross misses a jumper.

Barbosa drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and scores.

Barbosa hits a 3.

Livingston misses.

Barbosa drives, scores and gets fouled.

Barbosa makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 30
Suns 31

Awful close to the quarter. Watch the damn 3 pointer, you can out play the Suns but lose because of their chucking. Ross and Brand were the only positive things in the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas misses a runner.

Kaman losses it.

Barbosa posts up and scores.

Livingston to Kaman for the layup. Kaman almost blew it.

Marion misses a post up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston throws it away.

Marion misses a 3 but the Suns get it back.

Jones misses a jumper.

Mobley to Livingston for the dunk, great pass!

Offensive foul on Jones.

Haha Lawler says Clippers Cheer have a nice body than Maggette.

Kaman makes a hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The ball goes out on Nash.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses twice.

Marion makes a layup.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot. Two on Nash.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Barbosa and Marion both miss.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Maggette makes the FT.

Marion gets fouled, non-shooting.

Bell misses but Diaw gets it back.

Diaw hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled on the shot by Diaw.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Nash throws one up and misses.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Yeah baby, that is the Maggette we want to see! DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE! Diaw now has 3 fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT.

Ross fouls Nash, non-shooting.

Marion puts up an ugly shot but it goes in.

Cassell to Ross for the layup!

Barbosa misses a 3 Twice.

Ross posts up and scores!!!

Nash pushes it off but Maggette gets the call?!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

the sad clown is lookin good. :banana:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maggs starting to go to the hoop again..Just please stay under control


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Maggette? Hmm

Marion makes both FT's.

Maggette gets fouled on the jumper.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Bell drives and gets fouled by Maggette. Maggette's 3rd.

Bell makes both FT's.

Brand drives and dunks it.

Marion loses the ball out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

suns get away with another pushoff


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I really hate Raja Bell


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good flop by Nash


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in and out, Livy misses the tip.

Bell drives and runs over Cassell and Cassell gets the foul.

Bell makes 1 out of 2.

Same play and Cassell gets the charge, bull. Nash FLOPPED. 3rd on Cassell. 

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 9.

Can't say I am pleased with these calls on the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whats with the refs? I just barely turned on the game, and here we have bell with an elbow right the chest of cassell, but the foul is on cassell. Ok, thats not THAT bad, it could have gone either way. Then the VERY next play, cassell barely touches nash, and the foul is called on cassell. Terrible.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas pushed off but no call???/

Nash drives, scores, and 'gets fouled.

Pathetic calls.

Nash makes the FT.

Brand hits a SWEET jumper.

Nash drives and misses.

Radman hits a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ahahah another terrible call by the refs....

Barbosa misses both FT's.

Ross hits a jumper!

Nash misses a 3.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Barbosa drives and scores.

Ross hits a LONG 2 at the buzzer!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Q Ross!!!!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... who is this guy wearing jersey #13?!

What a half!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 62
Suns 50

Ross already has passed his CAREER high in points! Both Ross and Brand have looked fantastic. The Clippers are playing tough while trying to get over these questionable calls.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Q Ross!!!!


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Wow... who is this guy wearing jersey #13?!
> 
> What a half!


He was a scorer at SMU..haha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Q !!!!! Q!!! ive always liked him and he is making me like him even more right noooow :banana: :banana: 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!! oh man, !!

even Corey played decent, stuck to his thing, DRIVING, and actually got some good calls not flops....
MAN!!!!!
Elton playing great, if we can keep their 3s to a minimum, WE CAN DO IT LETS GO CLIPPERS!!!

*its really annoying that the Suns shoot 3s like every single posession, they get the rebound, shoot a 3, fast break shoot a 3 ,,DAMN ITS REALLY REALLY ANNOYING 
MY HATED TEAMS LIST NOW

#1 - Suns
#2 - Spurs
#3 - Cavaliers 

:curse: :curse: :curse: 


GO CLIPPERS BABY CMON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the Suns and Cavs... i just don't like Detroit... lol... well Detroit and Lakers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell hits a 3.

Brand drives and hits a floater.

Diaw drives and gets fouled by Kaman.

Diaw makes 1 out of 2.

Ross hits a jumper!

Offensive foul on Thomas, great job by Ross!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses but Kaman gets it but Ross misses.

Marion throws one up.

Bell fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

Cassell drives and gets hacked by Thomas. 

20 second timeout taken so that Cassell can see again.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Foul trouble is a good thing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Nash hits a runner.

Ross loses it.

Marion scores on the break.

Cassell hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion misses badly.

Brand hits a sweet sweet jumper.

Marion misses a 3 badly.

Mobley loses it.

Bell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a jumper.

Thomas hits a 3.

Brand gets a roll to score!

Thomas misses a 3 and then picks up his 4th on the loose ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley posts up and nails the finger roll.

Diaw hits a 3.

Mobley misses but Kaman gets fouled on the rebound.

Cassell throw it away.

Marion misses a layup.

Cassell pull up time!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell misses a runner.

3 seconds on a Clipper.

TImeout taken.

Clippers up 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses a 3.

Ross can't handle the hot pass.

BRAND BLOCKS DIAW!!

Marion throws one up.

Kaman with a beatiful [email protected]!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell misses a 3.

Cassell drives and scores!!

Diaw throws it away.

Cassell throws it away and a loose ball foul on Ross.

Timoeut taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw throws it away.

Maggette for a LONG 2.

Marion drives and gets fouled by Kaman on the shot.

Marion makes both FT's.

Kaman posts up and scores!

Barbosa hits a 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, horrible close to the third quarter, this is just HORRIBLE


16 point lead down to 7 and a full time out wasted? Oh Me Oh My


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives but misses.

Jones throws it away.

Brand with a bad pass.

Barbosa hits a 3.

Kaman loses it.

Marion hits a 3.

szijgdsljk'lgmdsdaglk


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

oh give me a break. guard the damn 3 and stop throwing the ball away.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is not radman in?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and scores.

Marion makes a layup.

Mobley misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 88
Suns 81

STOP TURNING THE BALL OVER!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its never easy


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I can't believe it. We have Sam Cassell, and when he goes out, everything goes to hell. I just don't like Maggette and Livingston in the game at the same time. Kaman drives me crazy..

Suns makes 3's, we turn the ball over, we lose!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

NOthing in the playoffs are easy.

Just chill, if we win we scream, but chill, we don't control the game, let the players do their thing, they want this game probably more than all of us combined.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Blah! C'mon Elton, hit the second! Yes good boy!

Line Up That should be in: Livingston/Ross/Mobley/Brand/Radman . . . Mobley was posting up effectively earlier!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled on the jumper by Diaw.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Diaw misses a jumper.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa drives and scores.

Brand with a nice move to open himself up for the jumper.

Barbosa misses a running bank. Barbosa fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Kaman misses.

Mobley BLOCKS BARBOSA!

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Diaw drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Diaw misses the FT.

Brand time!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell drives and scores.

Maggette for 3!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

One basket away from Lawler's Law!!!!!!!!!

Maggette for threeeeeeeeeeeeee

Lawler's Law, It's The Law! Now put in the SWAT team to enforce the LAW!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggette still perfect from the field.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses.

Brand misses in and out.

Nash misses a 3.

Bad pass by Livingston.

Bell drives and gets fouled on the shot by Mobley.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

A 14 point lead against the Suns is like a 6 point lead against any other team. They can catch fire at any moment, all Clips need to do is jut score and run clock!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maggs on fire!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Game still isn't over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Where's Clipper Darryl! Make some noise mayne

damn Mobley is playing how I expected him and another foul drawn by Maggette, c'mon Corky, raise your trade value


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell makes 1 out of 2.

Ross misses a jumper but Mobley gets the rebound.

Maggette drives and gets fouled by Diaw, non-shooting.

Ross travels.

Brand 'fouls' (yeah right) Bell, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Barbosa, great job by Maggette!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Keep Cassell! Haha You got to love Clipper Nation, they want Sam Ca$$ell back there chanting for him back! Got to love em.

And C'mon Clips, stop making stupid turnovers, every possession against the Suns is crucial and Diaw got away with a charge and Maggs gets back up and draws another on Barbosa!!! Corky really raising his trade value


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

That was hilarious, MAgs gets hit by diaw falls down, then gets up again to try and draw from barbosa and is successful.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, Corey is trying to pursue fans to stay! Shoulda jammed that Corky!!!!

Traveling! Marion!!!!!

Game's still not over, need to continue to score and Elton just does that . . . . Clips + 17!!!! and a 'foul' on Sam I Am


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and scores!!

Marion travels.

Brand drives and scores!

Cassell picks up the loose ball foul, non-shooting.

Nash hits a 3.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nash for three, that's why every possession is crucial! Need to score . . . and Maggs finally misses and Mobley is called for a 'Push-Off', wow, bad call. Time Out on the floor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a 3.

Mobley gets the loose ball foul.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

time to finish this clips,
cassel and mobley need to make some shots late, make a stop or 2 and you could just about sink them in the next minute.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell makes both FT's.

Mobley gets fouled, shooting foul.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Barbosa misses a 3.

Brand misses a jumper.

Marion hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses a post up.

Brand BLOCKS Barbosa!

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

perimeter defense is the key now, need to get in their face.
suns will start throwin up some crazy 3's pretty soon


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette! Again, damn I'm not so sure I'd want him off the team if he'll play as good as he has today


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT.

Diaw misses a layup.

Bad pass but Bell misses a 3.

Floppy Bell

FLOPPY


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Chill Sam, no need to make stupid mistakes, your a vet! We need your leadership and swagger!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

maggette 7 from 8, 2 from 3 downtown.
9/9 FT ... huge game, only one turnover he's been efficient as they come.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash misses a layup.

Cassell throws it away.

Ross fouls Nash, Nash will shoot 2.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Stop turning it over and stop fouling! Don't allow Phoenix to score with the damn clock stopped .. 2:42 left and 14 point lead against the Suns is like 12 min to go and 14 point lead against virtually any other team


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

should try and get barbosa fouled out while they run the clock down late in the game.
gotta use as much of the clock as possible, dont let them get any more back to back baskets


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash makes both FT's.

Mobley makes a tough jumper!

Brand blocks Diaw but Diaw gets it back and scores.

Bell fouls Cassell, shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Barbosa drives and scores.

Brand misses a jumper.

Marion misses an easy one.

Cassell for a long 2!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shoot a three Elton!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Shoot a three Elton!


 Oh well, that J works


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash drives and scores.

Casssell misses but Brand gets it and kills some time.

Brand hits a jumper!

Diaw hits a jumper.

GAME!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 118
Suns 106

YEAH! This is the Maggette I have missed. The only shot that was questionable of his was his only miss! He had a great game, I hope to see the exact thing on Monday! Brand and Ross as well had good games.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hope that the rest doesn't make the Clips rusty! And hopefully the Suns don't get very rested and just run us out the building during Game 7


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

great win guys, well done.
really hope your boys can step up and take the seventh game, big night from mags and elton, everyone chipping in.
good D played on nash for most of the game.

again, nicely done... ill be watching keenly come game 7

peace


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good job Clippers. I really wish them luck on game 7. Man Phoenix has gone through two rounds of seven games, I bet the Suns are exhausted.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, to anybody who thought that Kaman and Maggette need to redeem themselves, they certainly did so tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Kaman and Maggette did redeem themselves, i give them credit, especially Corey, he didnt get all stupid and just shoot the ball cuz he thought he was hot, he waited till he got the open, 3 and BAM knocked some down NIIIICE, and from that same play, he even drove and layed it up nicely!!! thats his game!!!! oh man i really hope he does that again game 7, *i cant wait for the game 7 thread HA!!!

and Sam and Cuttino did not even have big games, neither DId vlade, now imagine they all show up 
 
the greatest thing, that the suns shot like a million 3s, and we shot like a couple and WE STILL BEAT THEIR AS**es !!!! 
GO CLIPPERS OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN , WHAT AGAME MAN MAN MAN MAN MAN MAN!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

I'm so freaking happy. I am going to be able to sleep really good tonight and have a very good weekend, knowing that we live on another day!!!!!! DAMN, this is one of the coolest moments in my life to know we have a chance in game 7!


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Perfect GAME!! Was Mobley playing tonight? I saw someone with a number 5 out there who played 41 minutes and only scored 9 points. Mobley always scores atleast 10 pts in 40 mins so I know that wasn't him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ITs gonna be a great weekend. Its all about Monday!!


----------

